# PR validation Trip



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi All,

I have applied for Canadian PR. Our passport are sent to Canadian Consulate for stamping my PR visa. 

I will have to visit Canada by Sept 2011 as I have done my Medical in Spet 2010 . If I do not have job in hand when I arrive I am planning to stay for 1 - 2 weeks, appear for some inteviews and take my PR and come back to my resident country. I have my friends in Calgary and Toranto who can help me in canada.

1) I would like to know how long I need to stay to get my PR Card once I arrive in Canada? 

2) I heard it takes 1 month to get the PR card. Can I ask this card to be sent to my friends house?? Has any body try this option ??

I would like to know your views and experience.

Thanks,
Cooldude.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

You cannot have your pr card mailed to your friends if you are not there as it has to be you that gets it. With ours we have to go to the office to get it. When we completed the same process as you last year I think they said it takes between two to four weeks to process.


----------



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

DavidHudson said:


> You cannot have your pr card mailed to your friends if you are not there as it has to be you that gets it. With ours we have to go to the office to get it. When we completed the same process as you last year I think they said it takes between two to four weeks to process.


Hi David,

Did you took your PR and went back ??

Regards
Cooldude


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

We were only in the country for ten days last year when we activated our visa and as we were in a hotel they would not send it there. You usually get it sent on as part of landing but we landed in Vancouver and they are made in nova scotia I think. We had no problem getting back in on a uk passport with the landing papers (which you need for everything very precious bit of paper) this year and we have applied for replacement pr cards. A bit of a hassle as it can take 90 days to process but with landing papers you can get most other things done with a residential address costs about 30 dollars I think.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

You can get your pr card sent to an address in Canada but it must either be on the landing paperwork or the office notified on your application, the initial card is free and then replacements must be paid for


----------

